# Auto World NASCAR Press Release



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

ROUND 2, LLC SECURES LICENSING RIGHTS FROM NASCAR, HENDRICK MOTORSPORTS AND STEWART-HAAS RACING FOR SLOT CARS AND TRACKS
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

SOUTH BEND, Indiana – 2/09/16 – Round 2 proudly announces that it will produce NASCAR- licensed H.O.-scale slot cars and track sets in its popular Auto World line. Round 2 is the only company producing H.O.-scale NASCAR slot cars and tracks.
The first set, Stock Car Shoot-Out, will be available in April. In addition to a 10-foot layout the set includes two cars with a newly tooled body of the popular Chevrolet SS mated to Auto World’s Super III chassis.
Simultaneously Auto World will release a four-car assortment of Chevy SS slot cars, each with authentic NASCAR and team graphics. Look for Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Jimmie Johnson, Kasey Kahne, and Jeff Gordon. These cars also feature Auto World’s Super III chassis. Each model is sold separately.
The next set, due in June, will feature a 19-foot layout, newly tooled banked curves, and two Team Hendrick Motorsports cars wearing authentic Dale Earnhardt, Jr. and Jeff Gordon graphics.
A third set debuts in the second half of 2016, this one even larger and featuring two Chevy SS slot cars with drivers from the Stewart-Haas Racing team. Both cars feature authentic team graphics.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hendrick rocks


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe some 15 inch banked curves


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Uh, someone tell Tom 2 things .First is Jeff is retired now and that no one I know bought any Super 3 chassis!!!!!

Unbelievable. 
How about some new tooling for newer bodies?!?!? The new super 3's are still sitting on the shelves at my local shop!!!! No one wants them!!!

And what about the new prices!!!!!! Grrrr!!!

But whatever.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How about some new tooling for newer bodies?


All of the Nascar cars will use the new Chevy SS body. That is new tooling.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Agreed that going with the Super 111 chassis is not a good move. Unique body mounts limits the market. I'd love to use those bodies as clip-ons for the Aurora/Tomy/Racemasters AFX series chassis - and the spin-off BSRT G3 and Vipers too.

Not going to happen though!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I got the SIII Boss 302 Mustangs to fit on the SG*+/*BSRT 1.5" chassis...

Good enough to run, but probably not to race without some support at the front...
*Just to run* was all my project required at the time...

I guess it could be done with the 1.7" chassis...

Or maybe AW doesn't make the mounts SIII-Specific with this new breed...

Can only wish & hope...

John
.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

One can only hope, as the body looks great.

Does anyone do an adaptor at all - Super 111 to AFX body mount?


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

> Maybe some 15 inch banked curves


Again, one can only hope but........


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
!5" *and* 18" banks would be sporty...


And 15 and 30 degrees, too...


I ask for too much...
.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Note on the new banked turns. They are 18 inch banks that are dished at 20 degrees. They also will come with riser supports to raise them to various heights if needed.

-Paul


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

pshoe64 said:


> Note on the new banked turns. They are 18 inch banks that are dished at 20 degrees. They also will come with riser supports to raise them to various heights if needed.
> 
> -Paul



Sweet! I see a new small Oval this summer. Now what would be super would be a inside 15 inchers to go with the 18.


----------

